# Tivo Hacking Newbie



## strngwys (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello all, 

A co-worker just handed me a Directv Phillips Tivo. So of course my first inclination is to rip it apart and hack it till the cows come home. 

I've searched the web and the forums here and I'm now completely overwhelmed. So I'm throwing myself on the mercy of the TiVo forum gods. 

here is what i got... 

Lots of mac computers. g4's g3's all running OS X. i would rather not have to "borrow" a pc in order to install all the software but i will if i have to. 

Phillips Directv Tivo # DSR6000R01 


Here is what i would like to do... 

Take video from my Mac and put it on the TiVo. 

I don't want to have to connect to the TiVo service in anyway. 

So basically what the ITV from apple is supposed to do. I toss a video file into a folder and it streams and is stored on the TiVo. 

Thank you in advance to those who help and I apologize for my ignorance in advance. I originally thought i was getting a series2 tivo to hack and i set up TiVoserver on my G4 but this philips TiVo has thrown me for a loop.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

strngwys said:


> Phillips Directv Tivo # DSR6000R01
> Here is what i would like to do...
> Take video from my Mac and put it on the TiVo.
> I don't want to have to connect to the TiVo service in anyway.


Without the service (DirecTV w/DVR service), you are not going to be able to do anything... It will be a doorstop.
If you do sub, then others might be able to verify if what you want is possible.


----------



## strngwys (Jul 14, 2006)

Doh!

hmmm I guess I just inherited some hard drives then. 

I didn't realize you had to to be hooked up to the service in order to utilize the TiVo at all. I'm surprised there isn't a work around for that.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

hey I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it


----------



## strngwys (Jul 14, 2006)

bnm81002 said:


> hey I'll take it off your hands if you don't want it


The guy who gave it to me told me there was something (he can't remember what) is wrong with it.

i'm really bummed I can't make it work without being on Directv service.

Damn you DirecTV, damn you to hell!

hmmm I wonder how much this box is worth...


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

strngwys said:


> The guy who gave it to me told me there was something (he can't remember what) is wrong with it.
> 
> i'm really bummed I can't make it work without being on Directv service.
> 
> ...


like I said I'll take it, I have Directv service


----------



## T1V0 (Jun 14, 2006)

The unit you have is a series 1 DTiVo. Find yourself a series 2 DTiVo and you can do the things you're asking with relatively minimal effort if you do your research. Just make sure the TiVo you're getting has USB ports on the back.


----------

